# Observation Codes 99234-99236



## cvand1972 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone point me in the right direction with CMS?  Apparently these codes can only be billed by the admitting physician.  Where do I find that in writing?  Is it basically hidden 'in between the lines'.  It states that they 'include admission and discharge'.  So I'm figuring that this rule that only the admitting physician can use these is based on this definition.  Some doctors don't believe me.


----------



## bwilliams1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Try this:

http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1875CP.pdf  (CMS Manual System) 

Basically pages 10-12
Betsy


----------

